# Looking for advice on home theater front speakers



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a home theater set up with a denon 3802 reciever and i'm looking to buy new front towers and center channel. My surround speakers are in wall Klipsch reference series, but i'm willing to have my front speakers not timbre matched to my surrounds if it allows me to get better fronts. I also have a 10" powered sub to pick up the low end. The system is almost exclusively for movies.

The 3 speakers HAVE TO BE less than $1500 total and preferably less than $1400. 

I'm far from a speaker expert so i did some searching and discovered a few sets of speakers that seem to fit the bill. Unfortunately, my local store options for auditioning speakers is limited to Best Buy or one "boutique" store with a very limited selection. The current candidates are:

Wharfedale Diamond Series (wildwestelectronics is the only place i could find to purchase these)
9.6 floor speaker 
9.cm center channel 
Total price $1080

Aperion Intimus 5 Series
5T tower
5C center channel 
Total price $1340

Klipsch Reference Series (nearest audition site would be Best Buy, but the nearest Magnolia store is over an hour away).

RF-82
RC-62 center channel

I also discovered a local store is supposed to handle paradigm. I'll check to see what they have in my price range. I'm hoping the monitor 9's will be, but can't find much in pricing online. I'll go ahead and add them to the mix and update once i've heard and priced them.

Paradigm Monitor 9
CC-290 Center channel

I'm mostly interested in getting the best sounding speakers. If you have any knowledge of or opinion on either sets, or if you have another set in this price range you think I should consider, your input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I've heard several really good reviews about the Aperion speakers and how detailed and vocal they are. You certainly can audition them since the company encourages you take advantage of their free 30 day in home trial with free shipping to you and back if required.

I would like to know if you have any size limitations and what speakers you are currently using. It is hard to suggest a "better" speaker without a baseline.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't heard the new 5 series, but I have heard the old 4, 5, and 6. The 5s were good, but if you can swing a little extra money for the 6 series, definitely do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

I am currently using a pair of *OLD* DCM Timewindow 3 towers(each tower has an 8" woofer,6.5" midrange, and 3/4" soft plastic dome tweeter) with a timbre matched center (2 4" drivers and a 3/4" dome tweeter). The center is small and a real weak point in my system. I also have a 10" Energy subwoofer and as i previously mentioned, Klipsch reference in wall surround speakers. The only size limitations are on the center channel, which cannot be over 9"x26"x12". 

The setup is my living room and the dimensions are roughly 20' x 16' with a 12' ceiling.

I looked at the 6 series, but it would be an additional $650. I may consider delaying my purchase until i can upgrade to the sixes.

I did discover last night that we have a dealer not far from here that is supposed to carry paradigm. Couldn't find anything on prices though so i don't know if they have anything in my price range. I'm going to check them out this weekend.

Finally, I didn't include these in my initial post, but i suppose I should throw Klipsch in to the mix. I can get a pair of RF-82's and a RC-62 center channel for $1450. Not sure how they compare to the Aperion's or Wharfedales.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I would order the Aperions and pick up the Klipsch set from BB. Set them up and audition them in YOUR room then return which ever set you don't want. I personally think you pay a bit much for Paradigm...sort of a prestige brand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Turns out the local store I found on paradigms website sells paradigm speakers but doesn't actually carry them in store. 

I haven't written Paradigm off entirely, but i appreciate your comment about paying for the brand. 

Anyone have any other comments about any of these speakers?

Also, if anyone knows of any other speakers in this price point they think would be worth considering, feel free to chime in.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

If you can go to Magnolia store maybe you can audition other brands they carry ... Definitive Technologies, Martin Logans, etc. ... but I'm not sure about your budget :bigsmile:

If you're lucky maybe they will have an open box sale ... yesterday I saw a couple of Definitive for $599 ea originally $1200 ... and Marting Logan $599 from $999 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

salvasol said:


> If you can go to Magnolia store maybe you can audition other brands they carry ... Definitive Technologies, Martin Logans, etc. ... but I'm not sure about your budget :bigsmile:
> 
> If you're lucky maybe they will have an open box sale ... yesterday I saw a couple of Definitive for $599 ea originally $1200 ... and Marting Logan $599 from $999 :yes:


Chuckle, maybe i'll see if i can convince my wife to head up to Fayetteville this weekend. Though I doubt i'll be lucky enough to get any 1/2 off deals, but you never know


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll throw Axiom Audio out there. You should be able to get M60s and the VP150 or VP100 as a center in your price range. They have an audition list on their forum, check it out, you might be able to listen with out purchasing at all.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

PSB T65
http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/Image-Series/Image-T65-Tower

PSB C60 
http://http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/Image-Series/Image-C60-Center


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

SVS MBS-01 and the SVS MCS-01.. ok, ok, it's $999+$599=$1,598, but from everything I've heard, SOOOO worth it. Also, maybe you can find someone to split an order for the MBS-01's. That'd be better anyway.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I auditioned the Klipsch RF-82's with the RC-62 center this weekend. They were nice, definitely better than my current speakers, but seemed to be missing something. I've not auditioned many speakers, so i couldn't quite put my finger on the problem. 

The SVS and PBS's look nice, but the svs are going with bookshelve speakers and still just over my price range, and the PBS's unfortunately are a good $250+ over my price range :sad:

Have had no luck finding Paradigms to audition or even a price. 

I did have someone suggest Infinity Beta 50's with the C360 center.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I personally think it will be tough to find better than the Aperions for the money, but as always you MUST listen for yourself.
Good luck, and cheers...
Konky.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Conchy. Have you heard the 5 series in the aperions? 

I'd also love to hear from anyone who has listened to the wharfedales.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rkmcdon said:


> I auditioned the Klipsch RF-82's with the RC-62 center this weekend. They were nice, definitely better than my current speakers, but seemed to be missing something. I've not auditioned many speakers, so i couldn't quite put my finger on the problem.
> 
> The SVS and PBS's look nice, but the svs are going with bookshelve speakers and still just over my price range, and the PBS's unfortunately are a good $250+ over my price range :sad:
> 
> ...


I would really make an effort to listen to the Infinities. The cheaper Primus 360 measured very well during a Stereophile review.


----------

